# avatar



## kitten73 (Nov 12, 2004)

I have tried everything to change my avatar and it's not working.  I must be doing something wrong but I can't figure out what.  Can someone please give me a step by step on hoe to do this.  I also need to know where and how I can get an image that is no bigger that the max allowed here.  I have gone to google in the image tab and tried to copy and past the url form below the pictures that I like and it's still not working.


----------



## KinksnCurlz (Nov 12, 2004)

you have to make sure that the pics end with .jpg or .bmp and that it's not from ur desktop... you need an actual host (like picturetrail, yahoo, fotki)


----------



## kitten73 (Nov 12, 2004)

so then i can't just go to google, do a search in the images tab and then copy and paste the url into the line where you change your avatar?  all the images that i found do have the right ending.  i hate this technical stuff.


----------



## KinksnCurlz (Nov 12, 2004)

then yes you should b able to... 
you should

right click on the picture
- click on properties
- copy the entire addie
- paste it in ur "home" page but make sure you check the dot that says URL (if you leave it blank, it won't load)


----------



## simplycee (Nov 13, 2004)

Just tried posting a pic in my avatar.  I just wanted to see if it worked.


----------



## Nay (Nov 14, 2004)

Simplycee, I only see a red "x."  No pic.


----------



## Nay (Nov 14, 2004)

Evanne,

Also, we can't see the pics you refer to in your link.  YOU can see them because they are on your computer.  But for us to go to the link, they would have to be on the internet somewhere, either a photo album or a web site.


----------



## Nonie (Nov 14, 2004)

The reason Simplycee's picture is not showing is because she has a *free* Fotki account. Free accounts don't allow you to share your pictures for long periods of time. After a while, the picture will turn into an X. But we can see it on the Fotki account; just not on another site. /images/graemlins/smirk.gif


----------



## SouthernGirl (Nov 14, 2004)

I'm having the same problem as Simplycee! I changed it and I could view it for a bit, but now I can't see them when I post. It's showing up on my older posts, but not now. Also, I have a paid Fotki membership!

Help!!


----------



## Nonie (Nov 15, 2004)

SouthernGirl, could you have rearranged the photos in your album after getting the URL? I'm guilty of doing that. I post pictures on the forum then do some re-organizing in my album then wonder why my pictures aren't showing up. /images/graemlins/whyme.gif

Check the URL of the picture and see if perhaps you moved it and it got a new reference.


----------

